# week 3 of seperation



## Confused42 (May 25, 2012)

My husband and I are legally seperated. He still lives in the house and refuses to leave. I'm so miserable. He filed for divorce and we go to mediation on the 24th. Can any one tell me how to prepare for mediation? We have a son who's 13. I really want to make sure that I don't get screwed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## soultired (Apr 8, 2012)

I was told by a lawyer in my state (MA) to NOT move out of the marital home, no matter what.... in fact she made me promise that if things got bad I'd call her BEFORE taking the action of moving out. I think this had to do with the ability to go back and lay claim to the house- if you move out you lose the right to claim it. So my initial advice would be to hang tight and talk to a divorce attorney in your state. Divorce mediators are supposed to be mindful of both parties and see the big picture and encourage you and your stbx in negotiating a workable divorce agreement. Best wishes. Many divorce lawyers give a free initial consultation. I'd start making the calls... the more educated about the process the better you will be.


----------



## Confused42 (May 25, 2012)

I have a lawyer. I live in TN so it doesn't matter if I move out. However I refuse to go anywhere. I was just wondering what to expect from mediation. If anyone has been there I was wondering what I should concentrate on most. 

Ive been an emotional mess. I really don't want to let my emotions rule the day.


----------



## Confused42 (May 25, 2012)

I went to sign my counter suit at the Lawyer's office today. He was really patient with me and explained the mediation process to me. I was there for about an Hour. After we went over everything I left and sat in my car for about 30 minutes and just cried. At that point I realized how emotionally tired I was. 

I've been a good wife and mother and I have sacraficed so much for my family. Right now I feel used. I'm going to be lucky to have enough to support myself and my kids even though I have a good paying job. I'm scared to death to be on my own.

When I got home cried even more. I realized that he asked me to marry him on this day 14 years ago. Whats the irony in that. 
WHo would have thought that i would be signing divorce papers on this very day. Its sooo sooo sad.


----------

